# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Կապիտալի արտահոսքը

## Leto

_Ազատ շուկայի պայմաններում կապիտալը հոսում է այնտեղ, որտեղ ձեռնտու է: Կապիտալը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում, հոսում է այնտեղ, որտեղ կապիտալի համար ստեղծված է շատ ավելի բարենպաստ իրավիճակ:_ 

Եկենք թվերով քննարկենք մեր երկրի կաիտալի արտահոսքի մասին:

Մեկ էլ ժող. ջան, եթե պատրաստի նյութեր գիտեք ՛՛Կապիտալի արտահոսքի՛՛ մասին, խնդրում եմ գրեք հղումները:

----------


## Lev

> _Ազատ շուկայի պայմաններում կապիտալը հոսում է այնտեղ, որտեղ ձեռնտու է: Կապիտալը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում, հոսում է այնտեղ, որտեղ կապիտալի համար ստեղծված է շատ ավելի բարենպաստ իրավիճակ:_ 
> 
> Եկենք թվերով քննարկենք մեր երկրի կաիտալի արտահոսքի մասին:
> 
> Մեկ էլ ժող. ջան, եթե պատրաստի նյութեր գիտեք ՛՛Կապիտալի արտահոսքի՛՛ մասին, խնդրում եմ գրեք հղումները:


https://www.cba.am/am/SitePages/statexternalsector.aspx վիճակագրական տվյալներ դրամակա փոխանցումների մասին

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013)

----------

